# Daemon Prince w. LoS tactics



## Hate Legion (Oct 25, 2008)

This is a calling to all who embraces the cold of the Chaos Winds.

Who is this Prince of Darkness.

Personally I love my Daemon Prince and I've noticed that there is many way to shape this being.

For the first time I brought my Prince to battle, I made him a sorcerer.
This turned out to be fatal, probaly the way I used him caused it.

Since then He has always been an admirer of the Blood God; Khorne.
Feared He is, all my opponents always have a personal agenda to crush this Prince of Darkness, but still He has not fallen.

The thing I pondering on, is that, most of time when I see a Daemon Prince in an army list, I see he is a sorcerer. Usually He has LoS, at that I go; Huh, why?

We all know that DP is borned with wings and this can't be any different.
The reason I would put LoS on DP, is mainly because I wants to move units closer to the DP. But why if He got wings.

So my fellow Chaos companions, tell me, why risk getting hit by perils of the warp by using LoS. When He heroicly can fall by killing those that do not understand the ways of Chaos.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, it's pretty cheap to do it and enormously powerful. Bear in mind that the MoS is the cheapest one, so a DP with lash is not muc hmore expensive than a khorne DP without anything.

A DP does tend to use lash to bring stuff closer so he can eat it. Wings do speed him up, but they don't give him infinite speed. Every little bit of movement helps.

There are also lots of tactical applications of lash beyond merely altering the distance between models. Normally, when you attack a unit you have to do it where the other guy decides the combat should happen, by putting his unit there. You can find that you are being fed speedbump units and will end up exposed after killing them. Lash allows you a measure of choice about where the combat takes place.

You can also mess about with the unit's formation. The change from 4th to 5th editions has reduced the impact of this, so it is harder to keep the guy with the hidden power fist out of the fight, or put him on his own in the kill zone, because of the response move and there no-longer being a kill zone. Independent characters within units remain vulnerable to being put on the edge of a unit and charged though.

I like the mark of slaanesh too. Lots of stuff is I5, particularly enemy ICs and stuff like that, so getting above that is a big help.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I run a Warptime Slaaneshi DP atm, not LoS Prince and this is the reason:
LoS works as a shooting attack, if you LoS something you must assault it. This all puts down to a very selfish psycic power, sure you can toss the DP into combat, but as you pointed out he can most likely fly hence he's fast nuff anyways. If you on the other hand go back to using a CSM Sorcerer with LoS you can pick more freely which unit within range to throw LoS on, thereby having a huge chance of helping out what needs the help the most on the field. Making a DP sorcerous is tho very good. A DP with warptime will statistically do more wounds then a Khornate Prince due to all rerolls, so in short, folks give them psycic abilities because its damn good :biggrin:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I played vs a CSM player in a Tournament recently who used 2 DPs that both had LoS. It actually worked against him because all his CC units ended up grouped nice and close together so I was able to teleport my bait unit out of CC and counter assault with my Deceiver. Killed the DP, 6 Termies and a unit of summoned lesser daemons in 2 turns, thanks to LoS.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lash princes... They have their uses. :wink:

Examples follow:

Cherrypicking: This takes a couple turns to execute. Lash a unit into close combat range of one of your other assault units (berzerkers, for instance). Generally useful for grinding a speedbump unit into the dirt, giving your other assault oriented uints a bit of a speed boost. If you move an enemy squad within 12" of a berzerker squad, that berzerker squad just got a 6" speed increase (due to the fact that they have something to charge now, where previously they did not, due to nothing being in range), plus a d6 extra movement, should they win the combat the turn they hit them. Meanwhile, the wing prince lines up his assault at his choice of targets on his next turn.

Grouping: If you have a tough unit out there, pretty spaced out, then grab the unit, and pile them in together base to base, then unleash all hell with plasma cannon oblits or chaos vindicators. More template coverage = more dead models.

Disruption: Grabbing that devastator squad and shoving them behind the hill/building/whatever they are standing on gives you one more turn of not being shot by them, as they will have to move back into place one turn, meaning they won't be able to fire until the next. Granted, it has to be LOS blocking terrain for this to work fully.

Those are my, "Big Three," reasons for using a winged lash prince. However, I've never cared for two of them in an army. I'd much rather have an open HQ slot for a character, sorcerer, or a non-Slaaneshi daemon prince (generally of Tzeentch, fitting my playstyle).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree that lash is better with sorcerors than DPs, definitely. On the other hand, if your opponent lashes and charges a unit within charge range of the deceiver, then that is a major mistake. 

The correct thing to do is lash the deceiver away while bringing the target unit closer. That would have let him do a bunch of damage to you without any real reply. You are also doing something really wrong if you end up bunched after fighting a lashed unit, given that you can spread the enemy unit around and then consoliate afterwards.

Even then I'm very surprised that your bait unit survived a fight with the DP, 6 termies and some lesser demons.

Edit: Wraithian explains another key point of lash - accelerating your assaulters. You get to move zerkers and stuff like that much faster down the table if they have a friendly sorceror feeding them units to charge at.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i only ever run a DP with

wings, MoT , warptime and wind of chaos (the best DP)
or
wings, MoN , Nurgles rot ( excellent horde killer)

these 2 should be the only ones used IMO, the lash prince just doesnt cut it with me


----------



## Hate Legion (Oct 25, 2008)

I see the points.

In the end, I guess its all about player style.
I just really enjoy the extra attack and the comment afterward, which is usually like; Cheater, fucking daemon (pardon my french :grin: ), can I check ur codex, jeez's and much more.

Maybe its time for my to experiment with my Prince, to let my opponents encounter unknown fears.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Be careful. Experimenting with daemons in the Chaos Marine 'dex might lead you to harder codecis, like the Daemons codex. Pretty soon you'll be hawking your mom's jewelry for more daemons, your friends will hate you, next thing you know, you'll be huddled in a corner, slowly rocking, sweating profusely, wondering where you're going to get your next greater daemon... It's a gateway drug.

</satire> :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wraithian speaks the truth. Daemon Princes in the CSM Codex are nothin' compared to the insanity that you'll find in the Daemon Codex, should you dare look...


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Wraithian speaks the truth. Daemon Princes in the CSM Codex are nothin' compared to the insanity that you'll find in the Daemon Codex, should you dare look...


i hope by that you just mean more upgrades, because the daemons codex DP's have got nothing compared to chaos marine DP's


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes she's refering to uppgrades ofc. They have an ammount of options that almost rivals the Carnifex options


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Yes she's refering to uppgrades ofc. They have an ammount of options that almost rivals the Carnifex options


yeah almost :grin:


----------

